

The Apple Watch Doesn’t Have to Do Anything Special to Be Huge - testrun
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/apple-watch-doesnt-anything-special-huge/

======
Yetanfou
How about just waiting 'till Apple launches the thing, and seeing whether the
congregation will take it for its blessings? What sense is there in endlessly
speculating on whatever Apple may be up to, and how insanely great it surely
will be, or maybe less so but then yet so it'll surely be a success?

Take that company from its pedestal and put it back where it belongs - on the
ground, like any other commercial entity, out there to lighten your wallet.

